# Look whats just turned up..!



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

More on this later :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Oooooooh.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

more more


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

its always a menzerna post


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

andyollie said:


> its always a menzerna post


He should have posted a pic of you girlfriend as well....








http://pub.tv2.no/multimedia/na/archive/00223/kate_winslet_223880m.jpg


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking forward to trying this out... and already it's on it's way, along with my Metabo! Nice one John, cheers mate.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

finally here nice one!


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

DW Chief said:


> He should have posted a pic of you girlfriend as well....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PMSL, kate winslet


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

andyollie said:


> PMSL, kate winslet


Studmuffin,

But that is your missus  I have seen her :thumb:

You Jammy so and so.......


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

You tried it yet Johnny?


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

lol, deffo not johnny, ask rich or clarke


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Alex L said:


> You tried it yet Johnny?


Yep been using it since August... Andy C has been using a bit too the 3.02 has a bit more lubricant in it as I understand... I havent tried the 3.01 even though I have a bottle from Tim (Thanks Tim :thumb: ) But I will have to do a side by side test... Oh and I thought 3.01 was so last season.... 

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

andyollie said:


> lol, deffo not johnny, ask rich or clarke


Dont kid yourself.... IT IS! Or did you mean your not a Stud Muffin?

Johnny


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Right johhny, set an example. your one of the oldest on here


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Oh and I thought 3.01 was so last season....


PMSL! :lol:


----------

